# Ibanez SRX 505 + New strings (Ernie Ball Regular) = WTF?



## 22km Tombstone (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys. You might remember a few weeks ago my NBD post where I picked up a used SRX505 for pretty cheap.

The thing was pretty dirty and still had the original elixirs on it I think. Anyway I got around to cleaning it up and I bought a pack of Ernie Ball regular slinky bass strings (45-130) because that's all my local store had.

I got around to putting them on and the low B string (.130) is too thick at the ball end. It doesn't sit in the saddle properly - it's just kind of touching the top of it. The string isn't being held in the slot of the saddle at all. As a result, the low B is a good few mm higher than the rest of the strings.

The bass sounds better since they're new strings, but WTF? Any other SRX owners have this problem? What's the solution? What strings are thinner (tapered?) at the ball end so it will still fit in the saddle?

I'm just confused, it's not like I'm trying to fit a huge .145 or .150 or something in there.. lol.

No one? What strings do you SRX guys use?


----------



## cev (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, the low b on my SRX-355 is like that. The stock setup came with that saddle lowered further than the others to make all the strings the same height. It's not really a big deal, in fact I didn't even notice it until you pointed it out.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jul 8, 2009)

Weird. Thanks for the reply dude. Nice to know I'm not the only one. I guess I'll just lower the saddle. Thanks!


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

If you get the LaBella Bass Strings the lower strings 128+ are tapered because of this, and to give you a faster bass response. Most basses are like the one you have but some like the BTB have larger saddles to the string can sit properly when not tapered.


----------

